# New Moderators! Help Me Make Them Welcome



## TulsaJeff (Nov 21, 2011)

I am pleased to announce our new moderators.. we have a few mods and admins already but as the site has grown we have started to see a need for more moderators and a need to use them within individual forums instead of all of them being site-wide.

The following members have been brought on to help us out in a moderator capacity and it is my sincere honor to welcome them to the team.

Adiochiro3
AlBlancher
AleLover
Boykjo
Chef JimmyJ
Coffee_Junkie
DaveOmak
DougMays
ECTO1
Eman
Flash
Gotarace
Mballi3011
MiamiRick
Nepas
NWDave
OldSchoolBBQ
Raptor700
Roller
Scarbelly
ShooterRick
SmokinAl
SolarYellow
Pops6927
Tjohnson

To see what forum or forums they will be responsible for, go to the staff page at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/moderators and this could change a little as we go forward so visit the page once in a while to stay up to date with the assignments.

Please help me make them welcome!!


----------



## big twig (Nov 21, 2011)

That's a good list of people. Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats to ALL !!!!

Bear


----------



## larrym (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats to the new mods.  So much experience and from a personal experience,, so very helpful.  :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sa-weeeet..   congradulations to all 

  :bravo:


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 21, 2011)

A very impressive list. Congrats


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for even considering me.  This is by far my favorite place on the web and I look forward to helping make it a favorite place on the web for everyone.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW!!! I must say, the staff page shows pretty good coverage with those who seem very knowledgable about specific forums...well thought out plan.

Welcome and congrats to all the new moderators!

Awsome looking team!

Eric


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

Honored to be in this group and glad to help anyone I can


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2011)

I am looking forward to the future growth of the SMF family and I'm honored to be asked to be part of it...Congratulations to ALL the new Mods...A lot of MY goto Guys are there...JJ


----------



## venture (Nov 21, 2011)

Excellent list! And thanks to them for their efforts.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for what you do!  I know you'all will do SMF proud!

Congrats

SOB


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Jeff for thinking I could help!

Just like the others, I too am looking forward to growing this forum

Todd


----------



## big andy a (Nov 21, 2011)

Just starting my journey here but a big THANKS to all who volunteer their time to help the rest of us.

Curt.


----------



## shtrdave (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations to you all and thanks for making this a great forum.


----------



## jacobtia (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats to all!

Def a great group selected!


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 21, 2011)

I and all on the list feel honored for sure.  We all will do our best to help all members and as for me, If you ask a question I have no answere for I will either find the answere or point you in the direction you need to look.   Looking forward to serving.


----------



## flareside92 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just as everyone has their own special recipe or rub for making outstanding food, the best recipe that cannot be matched or duplicated would be the combination of people that make up the forums.

Congrats to those that made the Mod list. Congrats to Jeff for making such an awesome Site and Thank you everybody for sharing your wisdom. I know that sounded sappy but what can I say.. you guys (and gals) ROCK!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks for the job Jeff

i never met a side snack i didnt like (or try to make)!  looking forward to being a part of this growing site


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you, Jeff, for the wonderful opportunity!  Thank you everyone for allowing me to be of help to you in any way possible that I can and please correct me in my mistakes.  It is all of you who make this forum vital and important, and the only question that is wrong or "dumb" is the one never asked!  Please always ask, someone here more than likely can help!  Again, thank you so much for the opportunity to serve you, the most important asset on here, from novice to pro and everywhere in between!  YOU make http://www.smokingmeatforums.com the best on the Internet!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks SMF and all the great members here. I'm honored to help out.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats and thanks to all the new Mods


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity to help Jeff!

Congrats to all the other new mods!


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the mods and their time and effort.


----------



## jak757 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats and thanks......you folks all contribute quite a bit already....much appreciated.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats to all the new mods and a thanks to Jeff....... I feel honored to help SMF move forward to the next level.......

Joe


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, for the opportunity to help out on this great site... The moderator list is chuck full of knowledgeable folks who have dedicated many hours to help others... congrats to all...

Dave


----------



## chefrob (Nov 23, 2011)

good looking list there.....


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 23, 2011)

That's an all-star lineup if ever I saw one!


----------



## nwdave (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, to be even considered with such a prestigious group is an honor.  I only hope I can help others as much as I've been helped on this site.


----------



## alelover (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Jeff,

I feel honored to be included on the list with so many other awesome and knowledgeable members. I will do my best to be worthy of this honor.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats Guys.


----------



## tt ace (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats to all the new moderators.  Thanks for taking the time to help all us peons!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 25, 2011)

This is an impressive list of great  people. Congrats to all


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Great looking line up! Thanks for the help new Mods!


----------



## rubbin butts (Nov 30, 2011)

*Great list of folks. Congrats guys.*


----------



## Dutch (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to all the new Moderators that answered the call. This was in the works for quite awhile and it is nice to see it happen.

If any of the Mods have questions or concerns, let the Admins know so we can help you out.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## flyboys (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been a member of this site for over 4 years and still learn something new everytime I log on.  I don't post as frequently as others, but the knowledge that I've learned, alot of which has come from those on this list, has kept me here.  Thank you and keep up the great work!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 30, 2011)

A grate big thank you for asking me to be in this prestigious group.  I will do my best to help the SMF in any way I can
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The group you have choosen are some of the friendliest, helpful and informed people to work with, I am truly Blessed. Thank You!!!

And to all my cohorts,Congratulations
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nicely done...a big THX to all that stepped up to promote the site and it's ideals!!


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 1, 2011)

congrats to a great group of guys


----------

